# VIP211 and Vizio 42" LCD



## ruffledrooster (May 13, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has had similar issues...just got a Vizio 42" LCD about 2 weeks ago. For some reason when I put the 211 into 1080i mode, there is always black space on both sides of the pictures. Not the normal letterbox bars, but about maybe a half inch wide on each side. If I put it into 720p mode, it fills the entire screen just fine, but some networks are magnified a little. Sometimes I can actually get the 1080i to fill the entire screen, but I haven't really found a pattern to it. Not a big deal I guess, but it just seems like maybe a compatibility issue and I was wondering if anyone else might have had the same experience. I have tried it with an HDMI cable and component cabling with the same results. The component cabling has been tried in other setups and it has worked fine with other televisions. Any ideas?


----------



## akhicks (Dec 11, 2007)

i would use the hdmi if possible (better picture and sound). have you tryed changing the format using the tv remote. some tv's wont let you change the format if you are using hdmi but thats what i would try. also keep in mind that the feed you recieve from a local channel may be different than that from a national affiliate. i have noticed from time to time a difference from a national to local stations, we are at there mercy. some showes i watch on my local channels in hd are cropped and thats 1080 and some that are 720 will be widescreen. take it from someone who wires tv's and does satellite installs everyday sometimes you just make it right. but try the format on your tv and your 211 remote its on the bottom left i believe. good luck!!


----------

